

Fxpay: Mozilla's JavaScript library for in-app payments - kumar303
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/04/easier-in-app-payments-with-fxpay/

======
timboslice
TL;DR:

For developers building web applications on Firefox OS or Firefox Desktop,
supporting payments is easy with Mozilla’s fxpay library. In addition to
accepting credit cards, it also supports billing to a cell phone #

~~~
benologist
Is Firefox Desktop the web browser on pc etc and does that mean ordinary
websites can bill to cell phones etc through this?

~~~
swift
Firefox Desktop is indeed the web browser on PC.

It sounds to me like you can definitely use fxpay to bill to credit cards on
desktop. I'm not sure about the cell phone bill thing, though.

~~~
kumar303
Actually you can [theoretically] put a charge on your phone bill from desktop
but there are some open bugs around this and it's not a high priority use case
for us. The main case for desktop is credit card processing.

------
neil_s
Anything special about Firefox OS or Firefox Desktop apps that prevents the
use of companies whose full-time business model is payments processing? Or is
the special thing about fxpay the ability to pay with your phone bill?

~~~
kumar303
The main reason Mozilla built a payments service and offered a custom library
for developers vs. recommending Stripe (etc.) is because no one supported the
direct operator billing we needed in our Firefox OS launch countries with a
developer friendly interface.

~~~
digi_owl
Damn it, now i really want to see a FFOS powered flip phone on sale in the
Nordics.

